# I really want a new cage but..



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

So I already have a Mamble 100cm cage. It was only used for 2 weeks before my landlord kicked off and my boys had to be rehomed. Since then I have sorted the conflict (too little; too late!) and he's agreed to can keep TWO rats. I'm in contact with my local rescue (Ratalicious Rescue) who currently have two 1 year old boys in need of a home (only problem is one nips). If I don't have them, I'll wait around till another pair of boys need me. Waiting is no problem!

But I kind of want a new bigger cage... My OH doesn't even know yet that I'm going to get rats again (she made me promise that I wouldn't home rats again after the 6 lads had to leave) but I miss them endlessly. She'd also be peeved as I sold my SRS to downgrade to save space in the house..

I really want this cage:
http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/ferret_cage/386023

It's wide bars but I'd only home older boys anyways so thats no problem.

The problem is my OH thinking we have too many animals (2 cats who go about their own business and only come for a snuggle when in bed) and 2 dogs who are happy to entertain each other in the house, good on walks and have no behavioral issues!

So this is what I need help on really.
1) How do I go about bringing up the fact I want rats again?
and 2) How do I persuade her to accept a bigger cage?

1 of the cats and both dogs were spontaneous adoptions really.. I just love animals haha.


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Just had a message from the rescue. My heart rat, Ben, passed away 
He was homed with the 2 hairless boys, Slinky & Rex, who wasn't keen on being put with other males (other than Ben!). The woman who had them (a founder of the rescue bagsied them) said she'd be more than happy for them to return to me... Oh my god.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

You should totally get them. I can't wait for an update.


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

So you just tell her you can get them back. Then talk about upgrading the cage.


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Well I'm off work today as my dog, Frank, was neutered yesterday and hes not recovered too happily - my OH is working 8am-8pm. I might just drop it into conversation on lunch and then quickly throw a McDonald's at her so she cant be mad :joy:


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Ah the classic I'm sorry mcDonalds meal.


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Exactly!! I'll just buy the cage and erect it when shes at work haha! Too late then! Poor sod must hate me for my animal love!! I'm adopting a pig in January too.. Oh life!


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

What kind of pig?


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

A rescued pig from a factory farm. My aunt currently has him but she's moving so need care for him and as I love farmed animals, I offered


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

My girlfriend and I are both animal fiends so its not hard for me to convince her when I set my sights on a new pet... As long as we're within our means, we're happy. And we've both discussed how many animals we can have at any one time. For example, I'm currently researching bettas and I really want a 5 or 10gal planted tank. I've brought it up to her by showing her stuff in stores when we're out and online when we're home and she's agreed... but only once we've moved and I have the money saved to buy all the stuff outright. 

I did find that its easier to ask forgiveness than permission. With out latest rat, I had pretty much agreed to take her in before discussing it with my girlfriend... thankfully rats are the cutest  

Good luck on getting your boys back!


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

That's so cool. Pigs are awesome.


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

@PaigeRose I'm lucky that my OH loves animals and thankfully adores me need to save as many animals as possible haha. I told her about our 2 lads coming home and she just said "Yeah okay, where we gonna put the cage?", so thankfully all went well! Just have to tackle getting a new cage now haha.

@JAnimal We're a Vegan household to help people rescue farmed animals a lot, this will be my first! We're looking at upgrading our house in 2017 so we have some land so I can keep cows, they're my absolute love.


----------

